# New Reel



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello!
I know this is the Distance Casting Forum,but having trouble getting to the Open Forum for some reason--probably my computer. Figured you guys could give me some good input here. Been using Penn Squidders,Jigmasters for years,and also have a Diawa 40HV(Fine surf-caster and easy on the pocket book IMO).

Looking for a new reel. The application--11-12ft surf rods---6-8 ounce and bait primarily from the surf. I haven't had a chance to use/feild test many of the "newer" reels. Looking at a price range of up to $250 max. Here's what I'm looking at---Shimano Torium, Daiwa Saltist, Newell 338-5. Would appreciate any feedback on these reels---Casting performance, sand tolerance, reliability etc. If anyone has an opinion on another brand/model they own/owned that I didn't mention let me hear it. I appreciate any and all input guys. Thanks
Texas CPR


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

It seems you like the bigger size reels. 
If you're looking to get more distance then you might want to step down a size.
Any of the Daiwa 30s like the SHA, SHV, SLOSH and the new Saltist(high speed).
A little smaller is the Penn 525Mag.
Abu 6500 is popular as well (lots of models). Avets cast well when magged.
I personally like the Daiwa and Penn 525mag.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

There is a review thread in The Bait Shack board on the Daiwa Saltist 30H if that will help ya.


Greg


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Saltist 30H. Pretty much bomb proof out of the box. Holds plenty of line and one of the smoothest reels I've ever owned.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Sandtrout, I have a couple of 7000's for throwing jack spoons and what not in the surf. I've heard a lot of good about the 525 mag--hear it's best with the knob but hadnt had a chance to try one out yet. Using bigger reels for capacity---On the upper Texas Coast you can walk a loooong ways out and make a cast---need a lot of line on calmer days LOL! I am considering braid backing now--that will solve some of the capacity issues and enable use of a smaller reel. Thanks for the info Sand.trout---one of my favorite eating fish--fried sand trout sandwhiches!!!! 
Thanks for the Info Guys!!!!!! I'll check the bait shack board as well for the 30H review.Lots of great info here!


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

all i use on my surf rods are diawa sealine-x 30sha cast great and arnt that expensive,

Mdt1992:fishing:


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

AVet sx with a mag job great drag one solid peice lots of line for its small size and less than 14oz


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

John81, How do the Avets hold up on the sand? Lots of people using them around my way,but mostly offshore. Had'nt heard much about them for surf-casting. I have been told by Avet owners that magging 'em is a must! I know that lever drag is different when casting as opposed to a star. Thanks.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

daiwa saltist 20h or 30h. - butter. just butter

newell p229f - damn near bulletproof

penn 525mag and up - great if you get the bigger size from the UK.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

140L said:


> John81, How do the Avets hold up on the sand? Lots of people using them around my way,but mostly offshore. Had'nt heard much about them for surf-casting. I have been told by Avet owners that magging 'em is a must! I know that lever drag is different when casting as opposed to a star. Thanks.


Havent had any problems with sand yet but havent dunked one yet either just wash it down every time and you should be ok and get it serviced every year


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm beginning to believe that a Penn 535 with the knobby conversion may have all of them beat. Line capacity problem solved, bullet-proof, great castability, etc.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The Diawa Saltist 30H is a nice reel aluminum frame good casting loud clicker and good drag. 
I would say that this is the up and coming reel at the moment.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

Well Guys wanted to say thanks for all the input. It is appreciated. Wanted to report back in.
I posted up on a local board in my area regarding the 525 Mag,Daiwa 30H, Avet SX,Shimano Calcutta Ct700, Torium etc. A local fisherman I hadn't seen in sometime told me to stop by. To make a long story short he owns a few of these reels and others including an older 525Mag(not a "super" 525mag). Toted my 11ft single walled gator glass over and went straight to the 525Mag. Well, I now know why I see so much mentioned of the 525. Finest casting reel I've had in my hands! Took a few casts to get a feel. It was already Spooled w/17# Suffix-T I believe he said and I put a 100# Tuff-line white shock(approx 3 wraps on the spool) tied with a uni to uni to keep from busting the lighter line. Used a 4oz,6,and 8oz. Just a breath of fresh air casting this reel! Smooth and very fast. Love it. Did cast a few others,but am hooked on the 525M. On a side not--I was able to cast a Penn Int. 975CS also. Smooth little reel as well. Held a more mono. Centrifugal Brakes. Just wasnt the same though(in comp. to 525mag). 
Once again,thanks for all the input. This is one of the few boards on the net where I've posted a question and got responses from people who actually own the gear they talk about LOL! That's the way it should be.
Sportsracer, have you used your Penn Torque 100 yet?


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

140L,
I have a brand new in the box penn 535 Mag that I just purchased from Europe. Drop me a line if you are interested.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the penn trq100 is basically. an all metal penn525mag..

is even has the same slidy mag dohicky.
but i believe they dont play well with sand. ive played with one in store before. but its a heckova nice reel.

lil overpriced IMO.


----------

